# This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer



## nailerpa (Oct 30, 2005)

Got this error when clicking on a hyperlink in Outlook 2003. The "Export and import the registry key from another computer" section of this document worked for me.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q310049


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried to copy and paste the link into your address bar? (to make sure it works).
Outlook can be set to not allow links to be opened from the message body. (security thing)  
Check outlooks security settings you should be able to turn this off if you desire.
This is assuming you have admin rights. :sayyes:


----------

